# Has anybody got the "Individual Package"?



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Did anyone here spring for the so called Individual Package on their d? From what I can see it's only different wheels, different colours and the entry sills. Not a great value for $3,900 CDN.

What do the door entry sills look like, do they actually have your own name name on? Wouldn't that make the car hard to sell?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Seems a bit high priced.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

The sills say "BMW Individual"
The color is the big thing I would think. A custom color in the US is $5,000 alone.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> The sills say "BMW Individual"
> The color is the big thing I would think. A custom color in the US is $5,000 alone.


The sills do seem a little silly since the initial choice is only individual to the original purchaser. As for the paint, it isn't really custom since you get the choice of only 3 or 4 special colours and none of them look that spectacular IMHO. I know BMWs are supposed to be conservative cars but would they sell a few more Individual packages if they developed a few colours which fall into the "must have" category.

*Disclaimer: I'm in Canada so I spell the word colour with a "u".*


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> *Disclaimer: I'm in Canada so I spell the word colour with a "u".*


Dammit, if you say alumin*I*um, I'm gonna come up there and drink your beer.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

AZ335D said:


> Dammit, if you say alumin*I*um, I'm gonna come up there and drink your beer.


We say aluminum too, but feel free to have a Canadian beer.:drink:


----------

